# Buckeye Rodeo Gathering



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

Was wondering if any gatherings were planned ?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good question. I'll snoop around and see what I can find.

Just saw it. Weekend of June 6th.


----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

The Buckeye Rodeo will be held on the weekend of 6th June 2015.
With any luck I will be down on Wednesday the 3rd.
Dirty Ed and English John will be there on Wednesday.
Same Place: Shawnee Valley Camp ground


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For those of you guys that may not know, this is an awesome event. It started out and still runs the same way... Basically somebody says hey we're going to be at this campground on these dates and whoever shows up shows up. Everyone and anyone is welcome. Typically everyone sits around the campfire having a couple beers playing a little music and planning floats for the next day. There are a ton of great rivers and great fishing in that area.
If you've never been there get there. Super awesome great group of guys and a really really fun time.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Also if you don't want to fish you can run the chutes over and over again. I've actually never fished this rodeo because of that.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You don't fish, c'mon man


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You suck


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Pool season almost over, after this weekend I can fish if the wife allows


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can do weekday floats after the 28th. We can go when DD is free...He still has a truck.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Aren't you the funny man,I still have my truck, and my super cool mazda that the chicks can't keep their hands off me


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

At least I make myself laugh....


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Never fails to fall on one of the weekends that I work


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I should be able to get down there, but not sure I'll be doing an over night.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

This will be the first one I'll miss in forever. I'll be in Cancun...which doesn't suck, but the timing sure does.


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

I floated a section of paint creek that ended at the campground (Shawnee Valley) on Saturday caught a dozen or so smallies a few largemouth, saugeye and rock bass was a pretty good day


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yo Streamstalker, you going? I sent you a message.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I'll be in Cancun...which doesn't suck, but the timing sure does.


I'll be in the Outer Banks. At least I can make paddle fest this year.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Sweet! So my in-laws are coming in this weekend and I can't go fishing. Awesome.


----------

